# Excel similarities and differences to SAS/SPSS



## chindel (May 6, 2014)

Okay, so I currently work in the financial profession, and through this I discovered my knack for/love of MS Excel. I feel very confident in my abilities having built several financial calculators and models that many members of my office use and enjoy. My problem is that I'm moving and I'm interested in switching to a career path more in line with this type of work. With the help of a friend, I'll be up for a job in market research/statistical analysis. 

They use SAS and I'm not sure I'll have the time to get SAS certified or that it's even necessary (My friend wasn't when he got hired.) My question is how similar is excel/VBA to what they'll be doing in SAS? Basically, I want to put the things I'm able to do in Excel on my resume in a way that's going to look appealing for them. I have a degree in an unrelated field, so I'm hoping to make myself more appealing with my Excel skills.

Thanks guys!!


----------

